# Trying to enable Enhanced / Extended Bluetooth in 2011 535i



## superkrups20056 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, I recently got into coding and I was trying to enable Enhanced / Extended Bluetooth in my (F10) 2011 BMW 535i (CIC). My car does have a USB port in the middle armrest as well as an Navigation System. Bluetooth audio works but does not have playlist or album art support with my iPhone 6S, however. Additionally, I am not able to get text messages or email in the vehicle despite the "show notifications" and "show notifications in lockscreen" options being checked on on my iPhone and closing/reopening both apps upon starting the car. I figured I needed Enhanced/Extended Bluetooth functionality to acquire these services.

I have combed these forums for the past week and I ended up following this post's instructions:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

*VO coding the "Head-Unit ECU" means that you have to right click the root folder of CAFD (ex. "HU_CIC", "CMB_MEDIA") and press "Code" right? Thats what I did. I don't see a "Code FDL" option when right click on these values, though.*

My car did not have a FA '6NH' value to delete, so I just added a '6NK' value as my car is pre 2013 with BMW Assist. I know the post is meant for F20s and above, but after reading these forums for the past week I was convinced that all I really needed to get this to work was a combox, which my car came with.

I coded the head unit and combox per the post's instructions, but nothing has changed in my vehicle, even after waiting an hour. I was wondering if it was even possible with the vehicle options I have? Below is a list. Thank you for your time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What in the world are you doing? 

You car already has Enhanced Bluetooth as part of Option 639. 

S639A Preparation f mobile phone cpl. USA/CDN = Enhanced Bluetooth telephone functionality with Telematics for North America. 

The 6NK you are trying to add is:

1) Not applicable to your Build Date
2) If it was applicable, would still be wrong as you would need 6NL instead due to Telematics Option (BMW Assist)
3) Is redundant of 639, and is a function you already have from the factory.

:dunno:


----------



## superkrups20056 (Mar 9, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> What in the world are you doing?
> 
> You car already has Enhanced Bluetooth as part of Option 639.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Shawn! I am so confused as to what my car is equipped with. Could you please tell me why I can't see messages/email under Office (all it shows are contacts) or album art when playing music via bluetooth then?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

superkrups20056 said:


> Thanks for the reply Shawn! I am so confused as to what my car is equipped with. Could you please tell me why I can't see messages/email under Office (all it shows are contacts) or album art when playing music via bluetooth then?


Are you using Droid or iPhone?


----------



## superkrups20056 (Mar 9, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using Droid or iPhone?


I have notifications on and everything shared via Bluetooth in my iPhone 6S and 5's settings, so I really really don't think it's a problem on that end.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

superkrups20056 said:


> I have notifications on and everything shared via Bluetooth in my iPhone 6S and 5's settings, so I really really don't think it's a problem on that end.


I do. Office functions are notorious for not working on iPhone. In 2010 / 2011, when your car was built, Office was only for Android Phones, and BMW Apps was only for iPhone.

Borrow someone's Droid for testing purposes, Pair it, and see if Office works as it should.


----------



## superkrups20056 (Mar 9, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do. Office functions are notorious for not working on iPhone. In 2010 / 2011, when your car was built, Office was only for Android Phones, and BMW Apps was only for iPhone.
> 
> Borrow someone's Droid for testing purposes, Pair it, and see if Office works as it should.


Thanks, I'll try that. Also, while I have you real quick, one more question if I may please...can you PLEASE tell me if there is a way to get lossless 6-channel 24-bit music to play using a CIC system without retrofitting an NBT system? If there isn't a code, is there a custom combox or something that adds more format types? Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

superkrups20056 said:


> Thanks, I'll try that. Also, while I have you real quick, one more question if I may please...can you PLEASE tell me if there is a way to get lossless 6-channel 24-bit music to play using a CIC system without retrofitting an NBT system? If there isn't a code, is there a custom combox or something that adds more format types? Thank you so much!


Sorry, but I have no idea on this. I know I am going to offend your sensibilities, but MP3 Audio at 320 kbs is good enough for my ears.


----------



## siriuszero (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not nearly as familiar with BMWs, so apologies if you thought of this already or if this would even work, but have you tried updating the software? Recent updates have done wonders for MINI's flavor of iDrive with regards to Bluetooth compatibility (album art/text messages/email doesn't work on the MINI side of things with the iPhone, but BMWs may be different):

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/co...mobile_devices/bluetooth_software_update.html


----------



## superkrups20056 (Mar 9, 2016)

siriuszero said:


> I'm not nearly as familiar with BMWs, so apologies if you thought of this already or if this would even work, but have you tried updating the software? Recent updates have done wonders for MINI's flavor of iDrive with regards to Bluetooth compatibility (album art/text messages/email doesn't work on the MINI side of things with the iPhone, but BMWs may be different):
> 
> http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/co...mobile_devices/bluetooth_software_update.html


Thanks for the reply! Yes, I'm on the latest software version. Going to try to get my hands on an Android for testing purposes.


----------



## putzatx (Oct 2, 2017)

Was this issue ever resolved? I have the same problem, S639A option and no streaming audio. I am using Android device, build date 6/18/2010. Any further information would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

putzatx said:


> Was this issue ever resolved? I have the same problem, S639A option and no streaming audio. I am using Android device, build date 6/18/2010. Any further information would be appreciated. Thank you.


If car was built before 09/10, you have older MULF Module instead of newer Combox, and MULF Module is incapable of A2DP Bluetooth Streaming.


----------



## putzatx (Oct 2, 2017)

Do you know how the Bimmer-Tech retro kit works? They claim the car is pre-wired but does the Combox piggy back into my existing Bluetooth module or replace it? It appears to be a BN2000 in the pic with a harness, seems that I could pick up the Combox much cheaper than $660 and harness shouldn't be too hard to pin out or diagram. Thanks in advance.


----------

